# ecran vert



## nusquama (17 Juin 2013)

bonjour

J'ai un macbook pro unbody de 2010 i5. Mon ecran devient vert mais que sur la couleur noire.

J'ai démonté et j'ai vu qu'en appuyant légèrement sur la carte mère pres du ventilateur ( qui lui est pres des connecteurs ), cela influait sur cette couleur verte. Je n'ai pas de problème avec un ecran externe. 

quelqu'un a une idée ?

merci


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Juin 2013)

Tu peux faire un reset SMC et PRAM ça devrait arranger les choses


----------



## nusquama (18 Juin 2013)

Je l'ai fait, mais si j'etais sceptique sur la solution et rien ne change...

ça semble plus un probleme materiel que logiciel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

Je pense qu'il y a un faux contact quelque part sur la carte mere... Si je prend l'ordinateur ecrant ouvert entre les deux mains et legerement j'essaie de vriller l'ordinateur, ça s'arrete...

Cela veut t'il dire que c'est l'ordinateur qui est vriller et fait faux contact ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Juin 2013)

C'est possible mais pour moi ça serait vraiment logiciel vu qu'une partie de ton écran s'affiche correctement. Ça te fait ça dès le démarrage (à la pomme) si tu lances une fenetre tu la vois comment?


----------



## nusquama (18 Juin 2013)

si c'était logiciel, cela ne devrait pas bouger quand je bouge l'ordinateur je pense

La couleur verte apparait que sur du noir. Quand je redemarre, il y a 1/2 seconde de noir avant le gris du lancement, et j'aperçois aussi ce vert 

J'ai trouvé ce problème nulle part sur le net, c'est curieux quand meme !


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Juin 2013)

avec ce que tu ajoutes on peut effectivement penser à un probleme de connexion mais s'il s'agit de la nappe de la dalle tu risques de devoir changer la dalle complete je crois. Tournes toi vers esimport qui te guidera mieux que moi


----------



## nusquama (18 Juin 2013)

je pensais aussi à la nappe, mais je comprends pas pourquoi si j'appuis légèrement sur la carte mère du coté ventilateur lui meme du coté des connecteurs, le vert disparait...
Un réparateur me dis que cela vient du connecteur  qui est dessoudé ou vient se nicher la nappe. Mais meme dessoudé, quand on clique la nappe il y a une fermeture qui colle à la carte mère et ne peux pas gener. Et d'ailleur quand j'essaie de toucher ce coin là, cela n'influe pas sur le vert...





Si j'appuie en haut milieu gauche de la carte mère pres du ventilateur ( le mac retourné  trackpad pres de moi ) aucune consequence, mais  haut milieu droit, il y a une influence.

ça me fait tourner en bourrique ce truc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

est ce mon macbook ne serait pas vrillé ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (18 Juin 2013)

Ouais clairement, ça, c'est pas normal du tout! Mais j'ai aucune idée du comment réparer ça...


----------



## nusquama (18 Juin 2013)

moi je pense pour un faux contact. je vais demonter et remonter...


----------



## mingjaune (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 

Comme tu semble bien te débrouiller, tu répond toi même à ta question. Si le problème ne persiste pas sur un écran externe cela signifie que ta carte mère semble en bonne état. Et qu'il faut changer la Dalle.
Après la déformation de la coque peut expliquer le problème d'affichage mais j'en doute, car je vois assez régulièrement cette déformation sur le TopCase mais qui dans la plupart des cas n'a pas d'importance.
Si après Reset PRAM et SMC, le problème est identique tourner toi vers un centre de service agrée.


----------



## nusquama (19 Juin 2013)

j'ai l'impression que c'est le heat sink qui cree un faux contact. Je comprends pas pourquoi. Toujours est t'il qu'il est souvent tres tres chaud...

quand j'appui un peu dessus sur le heat sink cote connecteur, ça influe sur le vert.

un lien ?


----------



## mingjaune (19 Juin 2013)

Après, je ne sais pas si ton ordinateur est sous garantie, si c'est le cas tant mieux pour toi.Par contre n'indique pas que tu à démonter ta machine. Si elle est hors garantie, il te feront un devis de réparation et à mon avis sur la dalle LCD.
https://locate.apple.com/fr/fr/


----------



## nusquama (19 Juin 2013)

le probleme c'est que  c'est un ecran mat, et apparement il faut tout changer...

Mais je suis sur que cela ne vient pas de la dalle... C'est quand meme louche qu'en appuyant sur un endroit bien précis cela influe sur mon problème. Généralement ou c'est cassé ou ça l'est pas, mais pas entre les deux...

et il n'est plus garanti


----------



## mingjaune (19 Juin 2013)

Si tu passe par un service agrée, de toute manière il faudra changer tout l'ensemble de l'écran.
Je ne peut pas te certifié sans voir la machine mais pour ma part et par expérience, si se problème d'affichage est non persistant sur un écran externe, je ne vois pas pourquoi sa sera la carte mère. Si le connecteur de la carte mère, n'a aucune brulure ni aucun signe qu'il est abimer. Pour ma part c'est la Dalle LCD.Mais passe parle SAV, la machine dois être tester.


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Juin 2013)

Bah pour moi c'est un faux contact sur le cable alors. Mais si c'est embetant juste quand tu es sur le bureau, je ne dépenserais pas 500&#8364; pour ça...


----------



## nusquama (20 Juin 2013)

le problème est que je voulais vendre le macbook...


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Juin 2013)

La tu commence à m'intéresser sérieusement... À combien le vends tu? (si la vitre n'est pas cassée?) et il a quoi dans le ventre?


----------



## nusquama (20 Juin 2013)

c'est un MacBook Pro unibody 15 pouces, ecran mat, Intel Core i5 2,53 GHz 8Go ram, 128 go ssd et 500 go hdd
Mac2sell le met à 1270
http://www.mac2sell.net/permalink/?id=6ec598929038926c0c044d0744fc079f

Je voulais le vendre 1200....


----------



## VeryBigBro (20 Juin 2013)

Et la batterie a combien de cycles?


----------



## nusquama (20 Juin 2013)

la batterie a 606 cycles


----------



## nusquama (29 Juin 2013)

apparement cela viendrait de la carte mère.

Combien je peux vendre ce mac en l'état ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (29 Juin 2013)

J'ai un peu fait le mort, désolé. Le problème de la phrase "vient de la carte mère" c'est que ça peut être une merde a ressouder ou toute la carte mere à changer et tu imagines bien que ce n'est pas le même budget... Le mieux serait de chercher une boutique qui puisse te faire un devis (le mieux serait gratuit) pour pouvoir évaluer de combien tu retranche aux 1250&#8364; (qui pour une machine qui fonctionne parfaitement est un prix raisonnable)


----------



## nusquama (29 Juin 2013)

Il change la carte mère. 542 euros...

vendre mon mac avec une carte mère neuve à 1400 euros est ce trop cher ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Juin 2013)

Ça se tente mais je ne te l'acheterais pas ce prix la, ça fait trop cher pour moi...


----------



## mistykra (7 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de "upper" ce vieux topic, rencontrant un problème en tout point similaire (pointillés verts apparus sans choc extérieur et possibilité de les faire disparaître en "pliant" un peu le macbook pro) et n'ayant pas vu de solution proposée - hors réparation informatique assez lourde (changement de carte-mère ?)

Ainsi, si qqun a aussi rencontré ce problème et l'a réglé avec succès, je suis preneur de tout partage d'expérience ! 

Merci d'avance!

Mistykra


----------



## lion62 (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai moi aussi le même problème sur un macbook pro de 2010 écran mat, j'arrive à récupérer l'affichage normal en appuyant au niveau de la plaque antimagnétique juste au dessus de la batterie à l'intérieur, c'est sûrement un faux contact et autre chose le problème semble disparaître aussi lorsque l'ordinateur est bien chaud. Je vais démonter et remonter la carte mère pour voir si ça arrange les choses. A plus.


----------



## nusquama (9 Juillet 2014)

pour moi c'etait la carte mère qui etais à changer...


----------



## lion62 (10 Juillet 2014)

Salut j'ai démonté et remonté la carte mère et ça ne change rien au problème, c'est bizarre que ça disparaisse par moment. En tout cas j'ai commandé un cable d'affichage, je verrai bien ce que ça donne avec ça. J'ai trouvé une vidéo sur youtube avec le même problème que le mien et apparemment ça vient du câble.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waYV8mdjz7Q


----------



## loch1982 (3 Août 2014)

Salut lion62,

J'ai le même problème sur mon macbookpro.

Est-ce que le changement de cable dont tu parles a résolu le soucis?

Mercii


----------



## lion62 (3 Août 2014)

Salut, pour le moment j'ai démonté la carte mère et je l'ai passée au four 7mn à 200 degrés et après remontage le problème persiste. Par contre j'ai enfin reçu mon cable d'affichage commandé en chine et je dois le faire dans la semaine, je rendrai compte si j'ai du mieux.
A plus.


----------



## lion62 (7 Août 2014)

Salut j'ai changé le cable d'affichage et le problème persiste, ça doit venir de la carte mère mais je vois pas de où j'arrive à enlever le problème en appliquant des pressions à différents endroits c'est vraiment bizarre...


----------



## antoinedna (20 Août 2016)

Bonjour, cela fait un moment que le topic a été ouvert je sais mais je rencontre le même problême et je souhaitais savoir si vous auriez trouver une solution, si oui j'aimerais bien que vous me la partagiez, bonne journée/soirée.


----------



## emynona (25 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai ce soucis depuis peu (Macbook pro début 2010), il me semble que c'est lié à une surchauffe de l'ordi en général, j'ai joué cet été à wow Légion avec ventilateur en plus car il chauffait beaucoup trop à mon goût, ce soucis est venu en suivant ces derniers temps. (scintillement vert dans les zones noirs) (Le Fel envahirait-il mon ordi ? _Khadgar au secouuuur !!!_ )
La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, en étant passé par un démontage et nettoyage des ventilo, c'est de tordre très légèrement la coque du mac en mettant un genou au milieu … combien de temps ça tiendra, bonne question …
Méthode peu orthodoxe je l'avoue ^^'


----------



## cubicus01 (1 Avril 2021)

moi aussi j'ai ce problème depuis 4 ans sur mon Macbook Pro Mid-2009 écran brillant ca m enerve et c est sur le noir par contre je ne pense pas dutout que ce sois la carte mere pour moi c est vraiment l écran le problème et rien d autre meme si moi quand j appuie dort sur cmd gauche ou alt gauche ou sur la gauche de ma touche espace ca disparait mais il faut vraiment appuyer fort mais que le macbook sois a 35° ou 90° ca ne change rien au vert ( je regarde avec istats menu pour la temperature )


----------



## Mandera (25 Octobre 2022)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> Tu peux faire un reset SMC et PRAM ça devrait arranger les choses


Merci j’ai suivi votre conseil et ça a enlevé l’écran vert


----------

